# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Can I put my whites in a fire belly toad vivarium?

## Caitlyn Dee

I found a beautiful vivarium that I want to purchase. It has housed fire bellied toads in it before though, apparently 5 of them. I am completely aware that they are toxic. I have two lovely whites tree frogs and I do not want to put them in danger at all. Is there a way of sanitizing the tank or cleaning it out where it would be safe? The previous owner seems to think if I just do a complete water change and a moss change that it should be fine.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Xavier

No, and don't you dare try it. Fire-bellies are small enough to be eaten, and if a White's tree frog gets the toxins in it, it will surely die. Mixed species enclosures never work, and here is an article on it: http://www.caudata.org/cc/articles/M...isasters.shtml

EDIT: Sorry, didn't realize that there were no Fire-bellies. If you clean out the tank thoroughly, it should be fine  :Smile:

----------


## Jason

Make sure to clean the sealant properly, use some reptile safe disinfectant but rinse all of it away with a house then wipe dry. Remember whites need a pretty big and tall viv, probably not one fire bellies would be housed in

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, irThumper

----------


## Mantella19

I'd recommend using a 10:1 water to vinegar ratio for cleaning the tank. That's what I use and it works like a charm. Just remember to rinse it off with hot water before you put anything in it. If you can't smell the vinegar, you're probably good to go and set up your tank.

----------


## Barbie

I personally use 1:30 unscented bleach to water for cleaning out an enclosure for new inhabitants. As bleach evaporates into simple salt after drying, I bleach the enclosure and let it dry completely. Afterwards I wipe it over with a wet cloth prior to setting it up. I wouldn't recommend using any of the same bedding but furniture and bowls can be bleached too, provided they're not painted. Things such as logs or any other natural fibres will require baking prior to use.

----------

irThumper

----------


## irThumper

I would use a 10% bleach solution to soak everything that is sanitizable then rinse the heck out of it with water spiked with extra dechlorinator. Get rid of ALL moss. Period. As this has proven to be an impaction risk for White's. I would just get new wood or use resin décor.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Heather

I would just start a new vivarium myself.

----------

irThumper

----------


## irThumper

> I would just start a new vivarium myself.


Makes the most sense really.

----------


## AAron

> No, and don't you dare try it. Fire-bellies are small enough to be eaten, and if a White's tree frog gets the toxins in it, it will surely die. Mixed species enclosures never work, and here is an article on it: http://www.caudata.org/cc/articles/M...isasters.shtml
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, didn't realize that there were no Fire-bellies. If you clean out the tank thoroughly, it should be fine


There are some exceptions that do work if the owner is able to provide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Jason

> There are some exceptions that do work if the owner is able to provide. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


By exceptions I know you're probably not meaning these two species together but others in general but I would say probably not good idea to mix these two together. Fire bellied toads do best with large water area and a large water area may put the humidity levels too high for whites. Whites are bigger and well capable of eating fire bellies, most likely getting very ill after doing so. Both are thought to benefit from UVB exposure, however in a tall terrarium for a whites tree frog little UVB would make it to the floor, so a strong UVB would have to be used, being too high for whites that are closer to it. They'd also need to be fed at different times and different sizes of meals, probably best taking them out of the terrarium separately to do so.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, Larry Wardog

----------

